# white's tree frog misting question



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

im looking to get or make a misting system for my whire's tank. has anyone ever made a misting system or is it easyer just to buy one?


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i personaly belive whites dont need a misiting system i just mist the tank twice a day


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

rhys s said:


> i personaly belive whites dont need a misiting system i just mist the tank twice a day


i totally agree, the most simplest way & by far the most cost effective is just to spray your viv a few times a day, you can buy misting systems which can be expensive, i have never made one tho!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

im in the process of making a fogger out of an argos humidifier atm 
just about finished but its been a bit of a task as it has to do 6 tanks at varying distances from the unit ,
so its a bit of a mare working out pipe sizes for even flow at all points.
its been fun too though .
all set on a multi timer so i can have a few minutes every few hours , however i end up with it set.
should be up & running by the weekend :2thumb:

to make the same thing do just 1 tank would be a piece of piss though ,
1 humidifier , 1 pipe , 1 tank , doddle . all for under £30
or you can get the bits from maplins etc & do it yourself with a big water bottle for probably under £20

although i do agree with the above comments , my whites tank just gets sprayed with a plant sprayer type thing


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Whites dont need a misting system or even hand misting! keep their tank dry otherwise your just asking for health problems! As long as they have fresh clean water daily they don't need moisture from the air! In fact white's skin retains so much moisture that they can last without water for months! They have been found living in deserts in the wild! 
I have kept mine this way for a year and they are in top health.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

andaroo said:


> Whites dont need a misting system or even hand misting! keep their tank dry otherwise your just asking for health problems! As long as they have fresh clean water daily they don't need moisture from the air! In fact white's skin retains so much moisture that they can last without water for months! They have been found living in deserts in the wild!
> I have kept mine this way for a year and they are in top health.


whilst i accept this is how you keep yours , i personaly spray mine .
ive had my whites for coming up 2 years or thereabouts & have had no health problems at all associated with spraying .
if i miss a couple of days i will find all mine sitting in the water dish when i go in of a morning ,
they dont do this if i spray .


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

salad dodger said:


> whilst i accept this is how you keep yours , i personaly spray mine .
> ive had my whites for coming up 2 years or thereabouts & have had no health problems at all associated with spraying .
> if i miss a couple of days i will find all mine sitting in the water dish when i go in of a morning ,
> they dont do this if i spray .


I prefere mine to get their moisture from fresh clean water rather than moisture from stagnant air: victory:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

andaroo said:


> I prefere mine to get their moisture from fresh clean water rather than moisture from stagnant air: victory:


lol
im not gonna get into a fight about this , 
but what do you know about how i vent & circulate air within my whites tank ?:whistling2:

each to their own i guess ,
every aspect of exotic keeping is up for debate ,
last years expert view is this years big no-no & vice versa .
you only have to look at the whole uv debate .

its always good to read as much as you can from many sources ,
get "expert" opinions from a few sources ,
& in the end pick out what you need & what suits best for your particular circumstances .

no two people do everything the same , yet many people using many different methods still keep & breed the same critters with success .

welcome to the world of exotics :lol2:


----------

